
Show HN: Web based automated machine learning platform free to download - hgasimov
https://www.intelec.ai/install
======
hgasimov
Hello to everyone. Intelec AI is a platform to automate building and deploying
machine learning models. It's web based and supports GPU acceleration. You can
download and try it for free.

Main advantages of Intelec AI over cloud based autoML solutions:

* Free to download - You don’t have to pay anything to start using it.

* There is a 15 day trial period for testing the premium features. A lot of functionalities still stay free after 15 days. For example, training model and task creation. It means that you can train a model how long you want, if you’re not satisfied with the result, you don’t have to pay anything.

* Privacy - If you have a confidential data, which you’re not sure whether you’re allowed to upload to a cloud server, then the downloadable version of Intelec AI is for you.

Please follow this link
[https://www.intelec.ai/install](https://www.intelec.ai/install) to learn more
about how to set it up on your computer. Thanks for your attention. We hope
you like it.

